
DARPA's factory of the future looks like open source development - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/12/darpas-factory-of-the-future-looks-like-open-source-development.ars
======
bediger
This might work as a DARPA project, but it won't work for real, non-DARPA
projects for a large number of reasons. A few that spring to mind:

    
    
        1. DoD spending is more political than military or technical. The US congress uses "defense spending" as a way to bribe voters, rather than as a way to defend the country.
        2. Can't be done in secret. Without secrecy, DoD spending would have to withstand some scrutiny, and it probably can't, due to (1) and some other factors.
        3. "Intellectual Property".  The US as a society is busy locking up all of the ideas it can, for some strange reason. Every smart patent troll in the country would start looking to see what it can sue for.

